

Analyst says Apple will enter HDTV market in next 4 years  - mlinsey
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/23/apple_positioned_to_introduce_connected_hdtv_within_2_4_years.html

======
smackfu
Again? From October '08:

"Years-old rumors that Apple will roll out a line of Internet-connected
displays have resurfaced in reports that suggest the company will bundle its
Apple TV product within a new line of HDTVs."

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/10/13/apple_hdtv_rum...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/10/13/apple_hdtv_rumors_resurface.html)

